# Spotify Problem



## Kickass3 (8. März 2013)

Halli hallo und zu allererst ein mal entschuldigt mich, wenn das hier das falsche Forum ist (war nicht sicher ob Technik oder Musik  )
So wie der Titel schon vermuten lässt geht es um Spotify, die meisten von euch werden es sicher kennen.
Spotify ist ja für Musik süchtige ne ziemlich gute Sache, das dachte ich mir jedenfalls als ich es mir zugelegt habe, natürlich nur die gratis Version hehe 
Ich dachte, dass man selbst mit der gratis Version unendlich Musik hören kann und das sich Spotify nur über die Werbeanzeigen finanziert.
Doch nun sagt Spotify mir das ich nur 10 Stunden im Monat Musik hören kann das wäre ja noch nicht so schlimm, wenn diese Grenze wenigstens beständig wäre,
aber sogar wenn ich nur gefühlte 5 Lieder gehört habe kommt schon eine Meldung die in etwa wie folgt lautet: Nur noch 35 Minute, oder halt so ähnlich.
Aber die Krönung kommt jetzt bei allen meinen Freunden, die die Spotify schon vor mir hatten und die es erst nach mir haben gibt es gar keine Grenze, 
sie können so viel Musik hören wie sie wollen mit einer gratis Version.
Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? gibt es eine Lösung für das Problem? ist es überhaupt ein Problem oder werden einfach random Leute ausgesucht die dann eine Grenze bekommen?
Vielen Dank schon mal Im Vorraus


----------



## Saji (8. März 2013)

> Aktuell dürfen Nutzer des kostenlosen Zugangs sechs Monate nach ihrer Registrierung nur noch auf Basis von Zeitguthaben Musik hören. Das Startguthaben beträgt zehn Stunden. Dann werden bis zu einer Obergrenze von zehn Stunden wöchentlich 2,5 Stunden gutgeschrieben.



Quelle: http://de.wikipedia....fy#Finanzierung , http://support.spotify.com/de/learn-more/faq/#!/article/How-much-music-can-be-played-using-Spotify-Free-2


----------



## Kickass3 (8. März 2013)

Nach sechs Monaten also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?, warum kam es bei mir denn schon nach 2 Wochen?  aber trotzdem danke


----------



## zoizz (8. März 2013)

Das "Problem" habe ich auch seit letztens ... Lösung: neuen FB-Acc machen und deine Playlisten rüberholen ^^


----------



## Saji (8. März 2013)

Kickass3 schrieb:


> Nach sechs Monaten also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?, warum kam es bei mir denn schon nach 2 Wochen?  aber trotzdem danke



Die Wege des Internets sind unergründlich! Wie gesagt, diese Limitation ist nichts neues. Warum sie bei dir nun schon auftritt kann eigentlich nur ein Datenbankfehler sein. Der leichte Weg wäre ein neuer (F Account für Spotify oder aber den Support anschreiben und schildern das die 6 Monats Regelung bei dir, warum auch immer, bereits nach 2 Wochen (wie du sagst) zuschnappt.


----------

